# XumieWeather - Estação Meteo em Leiria



## xumie (16 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

Olá a todos

Sou um astrónomo amador de Leiria e adquiri recentemente uma OS WMR928NX que já instalei há uns dias atrás.

Não sou conhecedor de informáticas/electrónicas e afins...! apenas as tento utilizar do melhor modo, pelo que posso vir a precisar da vossa ajuda em _troubleshooting_.

Estou em testes com isto desde então e tenho tido valores bem estranhos na %RH (já tive o sensor interior fora de casa para comparar com o exterior) as leituras são diferentes...

tenho também uma outra estação mais simples (WS-9032) mais antiga e a %RH é também diferente da 928...
Neste momento tenho lá fora uma %RH de 59% na 928 e com a WS tenho 78%...

A Baro também está diferente, mas penso que será por não ter ajustado os valores convenientemente...
Alguém dá uma ajuda?
Como posso ajustar a pressão ao nível do mar?

A %RH interior também é diferente entre a WS (60%) e a WMR (55%)...

Os valores que tenho também são diferentes do *romeupaz*, tecto de nuvens incluído. Eu moro num 4º andar onde o ventinho sopra bem.
Também o Ponto do Orvalho é bastante diferente, mas presumo que isso esteja relacionado com a pressão!?

Quando o tempo melhorar, tiro umas fotos para verem como instalei isto e dar dicas para melhorar a sua localização


cumps
xumie


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

Olá, xumie. 



xumie disse:


> Estou em testes com isto desde então e tenho tido valores bem estranhos na %RH (já tive o sensor interior fora de casa para comparar com o exterior) as leituras são diferentes...
> 
> tenho também uma outra estação mais simples (WS-9032) mais antiga e a %RH é também diferente da 928...
> Neste momento tenho lá fora uma %RH de 59% na 928 e com a WS tenho 78%...



Isso acontece porque os termo-higrómetros da Oregon avariam com facilidade, e por isso a tua WMR928NX indica valores excessivamente baixos de humidade relativa. A solução é adquirir um sensor de temperatura e humidade substituto para a mesma estação, que custa cerca de 35 €. Tem de ser um modelo compatível.




xumie disse:


> A Baro também está diferente, mas penso que será por não ter ajustado os valores convenientemente...
> Alguém dá uma ajuda?
> Como posso ajustar a pressão ao nível do mar?



Calibra a pressão com os valores ao nível do mar, com a estação do IM mais próxima de ti, para te guiares por uma boa fonte. Experimenta calibrá-la o mais parecida possível com o aeródromo de Leiria, cujos dados podes ver no site do IM. 

A WMR928NX tem um barómetro, que é interno, e indica a pressão absoluta, apenas na consola, clicando sobre a pressão, ajustas até ao valor correcto. Se esse for o modelo da tua estação, a consola da mesma tem a função touchscreen.




xumie disse:


> A %RH interior também é diferente entre a WS (60%) e a WMR (55%)...



Esses valores são irrelevantes, por serem interiores, e pode haver mesmo uma diferença de 5 % mesmo com os dois sensores perto um do outro. Pode até cada um deles estar errado, um ligeiramente por defeito e outro por excesso, mas é uma margem de erro perfeitamente aceitável.




xumie disse:


> Os valores que tenho também são diferentes do *romeupaz*, tecto de nuvens incluído. Eu moro num 4º andar onde o ventinho sopra bem.
> Também o Ponto do Orvalho é bastante diferente, mas presumo que isso esteja relacionado com a pressão!?



O ponto de orvalho relaciona a temperatura e a humidade, principalmente, e não a pressão. Quanto mais próximo o ponto de orvalho estiver do valor da temperatura do ar, mais húmido está o ar. Quando o valor da temperatura do ar é igual ao do ponto de orvalho, o ar está com 100 % de humidade relativa, ou seja, o ar está completamente saturado e não tem capacidade para reter mais vapor de água. Daí que o tecto de nuvens também esteja errado, pois calcula-se com base nesse ponto de orvalho e depende da humidade e do nível de saturação do ar.




xumie disse:


> Quando o tempo melhorar, tiro umas fotos para verem como instalei isto e dar dicas para melhorar a sua localização



Venham então essas fotos.


----------



## xumie (16 Dez 2009 às 14:38)

Obrigado pela rápida resposta, Daniel.



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Isso acontece porque os termo-higrómetros da Oregon avariam com facilidade, e por isso a tua WMR928NX indica valores excessivamente baixos de humidade relativa. A solução é adquirir um sensor de temperatura e humidade substituto para a mesma estação, que custa cerca de 35 €. Tem de ser um modelo compatível.



Realmente só a %RH está abaixo dos valores de WS...



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Calibra a pressão com os valores ao nível do mar, com a estação do IM mais próxima de ti, para te guiares por uma boa fonte. Experimenta calibrá-la o mais parecida possível com o aeródromo de Leiria, cujos dados podes ver no site do IM.
> 
> A WMR928NX tem um barómetro, que é interno, e indica a pressão absoluta, apenas na consola, clicando sobre a pressão, ajustas até ao valor correcto. Se esse for o modelo da tua estação, a consola da mesma tem a função touchscreen.



Ok! Fiz isso e calibrei para 1006mb de acordo com o gráfico do IM.
Vou passar pelo Aeródromo para confirmar os valores, levo a 928NX e insiro lá o valor que eles indicarem.
De qualquer modo, o valor que o sensor interior da 928NX tem é de 995mb...
Agora, estando a estação calibrada para o nível do mar (valor do aeródromo) qual o valor real que deverei assumir? os 1006mb de referência ou os 995mb que vai registando e provavelmente alterando de acordo com as condições?





Daniel Vilão disse:


> O ponto de orvalho relaciona a temperatura e a humidade, principalmente, e não a pressão. Quanto mais próximo o ponto de orvalho estiver do valor da temperatura do ar, mais húmido está o ar. Quando o valor da temperatura do ar é igual ao do ponto de orvalho, o ar está com 100 % de humidade relativa, ou seja, o ar está completamente saturado e não tem capacidade para reter mais vapor de água. Daí que o tecto de nuvens também esteja errado, pois calcula-se com base nesse ponto de orvalho e depende da humidade e do nível de saturação do ar.



Bem, enquanto os valores da %RH não estiverem bem, não ligo ao tecto de nuvens nem ao DewPoint...




Daniel Vilão disse:


> Venham então essas fotos.


Will do, ASAP.

cumps
xumie


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

xumie disse:


> Ok! Fiz isso e calibrei para 1006mb de acordo com o gráfico do IM.
> Vou passar pelo Aeródromo para confirmar os valores, levo a 928NX e insiro lá o valor que eles indicarem.
> De qualquer modo, o valor que o sensor interior da 928NX tem é de 995mb...



Tal como disse antes, a Oregon WMR928NX tem um barómetro interior que apenas regista a pressão absoluta, que são os tais 995 hPa/mb. Esse valor é inalterável, é a pressão absoluta e resultante da tua altitude. O valor que calibraste foi a pressão relativa. E essa sim, tem de estar nos 1006 hPa/mb, porque é standardizada ao nível do mar.

Agora liga apenas aos 1006 hPa, que são a pressão relativa. A pressão de referência para comparação entre estações para se estabelecer uma homogeneidade «artificial» na redução da altitude ao nível do mar é a pressão atmosférica relativa. A pressão absoluta não importa para o caso, pois reflecte a tua altitude e não a deves tomar em consideração.
Deste modo, leva a sério apenas os 1006 hPa e publica sim os valores de pressão relativa.


----------



## xumie (16 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

Thx! Daniel.

Aqui vão então umas fotos do setup.





















O sensor de temp está a +/-2m de altura das telhas e colocado virado a NE.
Estou a finalizar um RS para o sensor.
O sensor está colocado na parede das chaminés das lareiras do prédio e não apanha Sol.
O mastro com o anemómetro e os paineis solares está montado na chaminé, mas estou a pensar mudar tudo para o mastro de uma antena de TV que aqui temos. O problema é que este mastro tem um diâmetro superior e as braçadeiras não entram nele. Por outro lado, a furação dos suportes dos intrumentos também não permitem grandes alterações nas braçadeiras...
Tenho que estudar a questão.

Entretanto, estou para receber um NSLU2 para por os dados online.

cumps
xumie


----------



## Kraliv (16 Dez 2009 às 18:47)

Boas,


Parabéns pela estação 


Olha...não sei se se aplica a esse modelo, mas normalmente o anemómetro das estações Oregon devem estar virados para N...no teu caso não está.
Está algures para S ou SE...vê lá o que diz o manual.

Se a cumieira não estiver muito acima do anemómetro (impedindo vento de NE ou N) e se não sair daí calor...não vejo razão para o tirares do mastro da chaminé para o mastro da tv. Devias era colocar mais na ponta do tubo.


Os cabos deviam também estar mais "arruamadinhos" e protegidos.


----------



## xumie (16 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

Thx K.
Está virado a S, conforme o manual...
e a direcção do vento confirma.


Tenho um prédio a Norte 
No entanto, como o meu mastro pode ser montado em secções, posso sempre comprar mais um ou 2 e juntá-los, para poder ter mais altura.
Mas espero que não seja preciso...

cumps
xumie


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 20:13)

xumie disse:


> Thx K.
> Está virado a S, conforme o manual...
> e a direcção do vento confirma.



Muito estranho. Os anemómetros devem sempre ser orientados para Norte.

O termo-higrómetro não convém muito estar assim. Coloca-o dentro de um abrigo, constrói um radiation shield ou compra um para que o sensor esteja livre da influência da radiação difusa, mesmo que o sol não incida lá directamente.

Isto também te ajudará a prolongar a vida do sensor e retardar as comuns avarias, se o sensor estiver devidamente protegido dentro de um abrigo, contra a chuva e a radiação directa.


----------



## xumie (16 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Muito estranho. Os anemómetros devem sempre ser orientados para Norte.



De acordo com o manual...





Parece-me que o importante mesmo é ter a tal marca encarnada apontada a Sul.
Depois disto feito, é preciso verificar o azimute na consola, de modo a apresentar 180º Bearing, o que foi feito.
Usei também o manual da RadioShack, com muito mais informação do que o da OS. É o mesmo modelo...




Daniel Vilão disse:


> O termo-higrómetro não convém muito estar assim. Coloca-o dentro de um abrigo, constrói um radiation shield ou compra um para que o sensor esteja livre da influência da radiação difusa, mesmo que o sol não incida lá directamente.
> 
> Isto também te ajudará a prolongar a vida do sensor e retardar as comuns avarias, se o sensor estiver devidamente protegido dentro de um abrigo, contra a chuva e a radiação directa.



Já o tenho quase pronto.
Falta apenas fazer o suporte para pendurar  tudo e arranjar maneira de colocar lá o sensor de modo a ficar na vertical...

O thread da construção daqui do Forum foi uma preciosa ajuda

Já agora, a pressão atmosférica  e a %RH já está igual nas duas estações...
Parece que tudo está como deve ser.

cumps
xumie


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 22:38)

xumie disse:


> Parece-me que o importante mesmo é ter a tal marca encarnada apontada a Sul.
> Depois disto feito, é preciso verificar o azimute na consola, de modo a apresentar 180º Bearing, o que foi feito.



Mas isso é porque o azimute está acertado a 180º. Se estivesse com o valor-padrão 0º (N) teria de ser instalado para Norte. Assim fica correcto, embora esse método faça perder tempo desnecessariamente, pois seria mais prático que o manual dissesse para ficar directamente orientado para Norte e com azimute de 0º. Tudo bem, assim. Mas mesmo assim parece que tens isso orientado para SE. Tenta acertar exactamente para Sul de forma a ser rigorosamente medida a direcção do vento. Ou certifica-te que está mesmo para Sul.

Parabéns pelo empenho.


----------



## romeupaz (28 Dez 2009 às 20:25)

Olá bem vejo que temos mais uma estação em leiria. :-)
Visto isto primeiro venho oferecer a minha ajuda pessoal.
Em segundo lugar gostaria de te convidar a fornecer os teus dados ao meteoleiria.org mantendo os teus créditos claro. Além de te ajudar a enviar os teus dados para outros sites.
Qualquer assunto contacta-me pelo meteo@romeupaz.com

Boa Sorte e Bom Trabalho


----------

